# AMD Phenom II X6 vs Intel Core i5



## -=[DDS]=- (Sep 13, 2010)

AmD PHENOM II X6 vS CORE i5
Can u PlS help me deciding on which processor to buy.
i Will  mainly do MULTITASKING & AUDIO/VIDEO ENCODING.
& WILL pLAY few games, but my main task is MULTITASKING & ENCODING.
So which of this Processor will be g00d f0R me


----------



## toad_frog09 (Sep 13, 2010)

X6...the costly one.
Anytime.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 13, 2010)

x6 will be better for your purpose


----------



## -=[DDS]=- (Sep 13, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> X6...the costly one.
> Anytime.



No its not the matter of price.
both the processors price is nearly same


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 13, 2010)

-=[DDS]=-;1280976 said:
			
		

> No its not the matter of price.
> both the processors price is nearly same



IMO he means 1090t is costly than 1055t


----------



## pimpom (Sep 13, 2010)

AMD processors give more value for money in most cases - cheaper for the same performance, and faster for the same price. However, video editing has always been Intel's strong point and that's one of your primary requirements.

You specified only the core technologies of each brand, not the specific models you are evaluating. That makes it difficult to compare the two.


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 13, 2010)

X6 is for you as per you described.Go for it...


----------



## bajaj151 (Sep 14, 2010)

Phenom II x6 1055t...better choice


----------



## -=[DDS]=- (Sep 14, 2010)

pimpom said:


> AMD processors give more value for money in most cases - cheaper for the same performance, and faster for the same price. However, video editing has always been Intel's strong point and that's one of your primary requirements.
> 
> You specified only the core technologies of each brand, not the specific models you are evaluating. That makes it difficult to compare the two.




i M going for basic models only, like 1055t for X6 & i5-750.
ACtUALLy my budget is 15k for both motherboard + CPU.
&  i know that X6 & i5 both fit in this budget but dont know thier specific models.


----------



## pimpom (Sep 14, 2010)

-=[DDS]=-;1281103 said:
			
		

> i M going for basic models only, like 1055t for X6 & i5-750.
> ACtUALLy my budget is 15k for both motherboard + CPU.
> &  i know that X6 & i5 both fit in this budget but dont know thier specific models.


In cases like this where you've shortlisted a few models, the logical thing to do is to go to a serious review website like Tom's Hardware and check the benchmarks for the applications you're interested in.

In this case, the 1055T looks better overall. The differences are small in many cases and would not be noticeable in real life, but up to 21% in some cases.

There are no benchmarks for multitasking, but I'd expect that the 6 cores of the 1055T would be a definite advantage.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Sep 14, 2010)

1055t will be a gud choice if you want to do multitasking& audio/video encoding


----------



## suriyaj (Sep 25, 2010)

-=[DDS]=-;1280966 said:
			
		

> AmD PHENOM II X6 vS CORE i5
> Can u PlS help me deciding on which processor to buy.
> i Will  mainly do MULTITASKING & AUDIO/VIDEO ENCODING.
> & WILL pLAY few games, but my main task is MULTITASKING & ENCODING.
> So which of this Processor will be g00d f0R me




I recommend going with AMD phenom II X6 . Actually it is a competitor for Intel core i7. It can compete and win  many mid level processors of i7. AMD always has a solution and the best alternative for Intel's money sucking processors.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 25, 2010)

suriyaj said:


> I recommend going with AMD phenom II X6 . Actually it is a competitor for Intel core i7. It can compete and win  many mid level processors of i7. AMD always has a solution and the best alternative for Intel's money sucking processors.



actually you are only partially correct. it is no match for the i7 950 in any process you can think of. moreover it looses in gaming to i5 760 and 750. it wins in rendering and all.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 26, 2010)

what do u think about its AMD performance after a 1yr or 2yr.. it gets degraded very soon which is nt in d case of intel i5 it will give u almost same performance....


----------



## mavihs (Sep 26, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> what do u think about its AMD performance after a 1yr or 2yr.. it gets degraded very soon which is nt in d case of intel i5 it will give u almost same performance....


where do you get that from???  

@OP
go for 1055T! for video encoding, that is going to be way better than the i5!!!


----------



## ico (Sep 26, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> what do u think about its AMD performance after a 1yr or 2yr.. it gets degraded very soon which is nt in d case of intel i5 it will give u almost same performance....


Don't joke.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Sep 26, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> what do u think about its AMD performance after a 1yr or 2yr.. it gets *degraded* very soon which is nt in d case of intel i5 it will give u almost same performance....



^^^ processors DeGraDeD!!! LOL

post ur source for that statement. but i'am retty sure u made that up !!!!

and if that is ur observation..... get ur facts straight


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> ^^^ processors DeGraDeD!!! LOL
> 
> post ur source for that statement. but i'am retty sure u made that up !!!!
> 
> and if that is ur observation..... get ur facts straight



hes a nice example of: INTEL FANBOY


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 27, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> hes a nice example of: INTEL FANBOY



m nt an INTEL FAN buddy... m telling what all relailer r sayin.. dats y i came here... dey warned me dat coz of AMD's heating issue.. its performance definately degrade over a period of tym.. 

n anoder point they added was dat if u will go sell dat AMD rig.. it will hardly give u penny in return... 
So dat complete talk basically moved me from AMD to intel as earlier ma plan for AMD hex core..


----------



## ico (Sep 27, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> m nt an INTEL FAN buddy... m telling what *all* relailer r sayin.. dats y i came here... dey warned me dat coz of AMD's heating issue.. its performance definately degrade over a period of tym..
> 
> n anoder point they added was dat if u will go sell dat AMD rig.. it will hardly give u penny in return...
> So dat complete talk basically moved me from AMD to intel as earlier ma plan for AMD hex core..


1) Shopkeepers and Retailers are idiots, especially in India. This is the reason why we have tech forums. However, good shops exist too. Don't forget, this is the same India where Shopkeepers and Retailers sell 1000w PSUs for Rs. 1200.

2) Performance degrading over a period of time? I'm having a laugh. A chip is a non-mechanical machine. It is NOT something whose performance would decrease over a period of time like a car.

3) Electronics gadgets always sell at the price they are worth. If a particular gadget is good, then a well-notified-aware-buyer will always offer the perfect price for it. You need to sell the right things at the right places.

4) AMD Phenom II X6 hexacore processors are excellent. They easily beat Core i5 750/760 in multithreaded tasks like rendering/conversion etc. whereas perform lower in gaming. AMD's motherboards are cheaper which also allows you to invest in a better graphic card if you have budget restraints compared to Intel. If you don't have any budget problem, then Intel Core i7 is the way to go.

5) Every company has had their share of good and bad processors. AMD Athlon XP and Intel Pentium 4 Northwood being two examples of notoriously heating processors from both the companies.


----------



## Joker (Sep 27, 2010)

if anything,the performance of a 6core processor would increase over the period of time compared to 4core processor as more applications n games would start supporting more cores n become multithreaded optimized....


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 27, 2010)

no love for the 1075T?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Joker said:


> if anything,the performance of a 6core processor would increase over the period of time compared to 4core processor as more applications n games would start supporting more cores n become multithreaded optimized....


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
+1


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 27, 2010)

1075t's availability is still an issue. Hopefully it will be in retail for 12k in a couple of weeks


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2010)

ico said:


> 1) Shopkeepers and Retailers are idiots, especially in India. This is the reason why we have tech forums. However, good shops exist too. Don't forget, this is the same India where Shopkeepers and Retailers sell 1000w PSUs for Rs. 1200.







ico said:


> 2) Performance degrading over a period of time? I'm having a laugh. A chip is a non-mechanical machine. It is NOT something whose performance would decrease over a period of time like a car.



actually its kind of true. performance do degrade. the transistors & the cache memories starts to fail over time but to see noticeable difference one need to keep using a processor for 5yrs+, that too on heavy apps to make all the circuits utilize fully. but if the performance degrade is valid for AMD as well as Intel processors cause Intel don't use some unbreakable or some super circuits & transistors that are not prone to getting damage.



ico said:


> 3) Electronics gadgets always sell at the price they are worth. If a particular gadget is good, then a well-notified-aware-buyer will always offer the perfect price for it. You need to sell the right things at the right *places*.



err price? 



ico said:


> 5) Every company has had their share of good and bad processors. AMD Athlon XP and Intel Pentium 4 Northwood being two examples of notoriously heating processors from both the companies.



my 2nd PC running P4 Prescott @ 3Ghz hits 60degree with ease during normal usage.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 27, 2010)

ico said:


> 1) Shopkeepers and Retailers are idiots, especially in India. This is the reason why we have tech forums. However, good shops exist too. Don't forget, this is the same India where Shopkeepers and Retailers sell 1000w PSUs for Rs. 1200.
> 
> 2) Performance degrading over a period of time? I'm having a laugh. A chip is a non-mechanical machine. It is NOT something whose performance would decrease over a period of time like a car.
> 
> ...



1. yeah i agree they have least knowledge abt such things.. i need to find sum gud shopkeeper/retailer.. do u knw ne specific in delhi>??

2. I think u shud give a thought once again if u have studied electronics.. kk first do u agree dat AMD rigs emit more heat dan oders???
n either device is mechanical or electronics.. dere is always sum performance degradation.. in case of mechanical u can feel easily bt in case of non-mechanical its nt d same..


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2010)

^^ SMC International, Nehru Place.

the 2nd point is not correct. an AMD rig never emits more heat. just the old AMD processors used to heat up like hell. & yes AMD's fan is small so heat can be an issue sometimes. but for most of the time AMD as well as Intel rig are well cooled by the stock fan to be in normal temperature. mine works at 25-45 degree. when in idle & gaming.


----------



## ico (Sep 28, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> actually its kind of true. performance do degrade. the transistors & the cache memories starts to fail over time but to see noticeable difference one need to keep using a processor for 5yrs+, that too on heavy apps to make all the circuits utilize fully. but if the performance degrade is valid for AMD as well as Intel processors cause Intel don't use some unbreakable or some super circuits & transistors that are not prone to getting damage.


Those problems only arise when a chip gets heated over the critical temperature on a continuous basis throughout its life or due to power surges. Only then transistors will fail on a large scale. I'm talking about optimum conditions. And the chip technology now isn't what it was 10 years ago. It is really arbitary to think NOW that the performance will degrade.



Sam.Shab said:


> err price?


Right place for the right price.




Sam.Shab said:


> my 2nd PC running P4 Prescott @ 3Ghz hits 60degree with ease during normal usage.


I had a Northwood which I had bought 8 years ago. I know the problems which I faced. The computer finally died a year ago. 



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> I think u shud give a thought once again if u have studied electronics..
> n either device is mechanical or electronics.. dere is always sum performance degradation.. in case of mechanical u can feel easily bt in case of non-mechanical its nt d same..


After 6-7 years?

Under optimum conditions, a chip would function the way it should. There is hardly any "degradation" in 2 years or even 5 years.


----------



## Joker (Sep 28, 2010)

most of the performance decrease which ppl feel is because of apps becoming heavy,not due to proccy get slow.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 28, 2010)

I am using an Intel P4 2.8Ghz Northwood for last 7 years and temperature goes to 50 degree in normal conditions...but still working properly without fail


----------



## -=[DDS]=- (Jan 26, 2011)

HEY ppl Thanks TO u All for your Reply.
i'Ve bought my new System @ _31800_
*AMD PHENOM II X6 1055T
GIGABYTE GA-880GM-UD2H
TAG SAPPHIRE with 4D SMPS
KINGSTON 4GB DDR3 UNGANGED
SONY DVD WRITER 24x *


----------



## S_V (Jan 26, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> what do u think about its AMD performance after a 1yr or 2yr.. it gets degraded very soon which is nt in d case of intel i5 it will give u almost same performance....



usually I don't comment much but in this case i couldn't stop myself laughing at you.. you are one Ignorant person i have never ever seen in forums.....

It's not the processors (Intel or AMD) degrades,  Operating system performance degrades if not taken care ..... Many Dumb local shops tell these crap based on OS...



sujoyp said:


> I am using an Intel P4 2.8Ghz Northwood for last 7 years and temperature goes to 50 degree in normal conditions...but still working properly without fail



Same here, It's my First own system and still it's performing same how it did in his prime years...




			
				-=[DDS]=-;1326422 said:
			
		

> HEY ppl Thanks TO u All for your Reply.
> i'Ve bought my new System @ _31800_
> *AMD PHENOM II X6 1055T
> GIGABYTE GA-880GM-UD2H
> ...



Congrats mate... That's one heck of a processor. Enjoy it.
can u please post your Winrar benchmark Test score whenever possible..  I am kind of freak to estimate the performance based on that score...* Intel i5 750 Scores 2758* (W7 64bit Ultimate, 4GB Ram, winrar 4. beta 4).


----------



## -=[DDS]=- (Jan 26, 2011)

S_V said:


> Congrats mate... That's one heck of a processor. Enjoy it.
> can u please post your Winrar benchmark Test score whenever possible..  I am kind of freak to estimate the performance based on that score...* Intel i5 750 Scores 2758* (W7 64bit Ultimate, 4GB Ram, winrar 4. beta 4).



i Would love to do so, but i have few problems, hope u can solve it :
1} how do i benchmark it ???
2} even if i have 4gb ram it says 2.75gb usable
*i54.tinypic.com/dsf0l.jpg


----------



## khmadhu (Jan 26, 2011)

-=[DDS]=-;1326483 said:
			
		

> 2} even if i have 4gb ram it says 2.75gb usable
> *i54.tinypic.com/dsf0l.jpg




Because of 32bit operating system its shows around 3GB only.. better upgrade to 64 bit OS..


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2011)

S_V said:


> can u please post your Winrar benchmark Test score whenever possible..  I am kind of freak to estimate the performance based on that score...* Intel i5 750 Scores 2758* (W7 64bit Ultimate, 4GB Ram, winrar 4. beta 4).


No idea why all the reviewers use WinRAR time/benchmark to compare processor performance. Not even properly multithreaded. 7zip benchmark is much much better - gives the right picture.



			
				-=[DDS]=-;1326483 said:
			
		

> 2} even if i have 4gb ram it says 2.75gb usable


32bit Operating Systems can't use 4GB RAM. Use Windows 7 64bit.



			
				-=[DDS]=-;1326422 said:
			
		

> TAG SAPPHIRE _with_ 4D SMPS


What do you mean by this?  Which PSU did you buy?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 26, 2011)

first of all congrats. nice system. now click & upload some pics.



			
				-=[DDS]=-;1326483 said:
			
		

> 1} how do i benchmark it ???



3DMark Vantage is a good one.



			
				-=[DDS]=-;1326483 said:
			
		

> 2} even if i have 4gb ram it says 2.75gb usable



3.25Gb usable if you are using 32bit OS. but maybe 512Mb is taken by the IGP of the motherboard but still doesn't makes much sense cause it should take from the remaining memory.


----------



## S_V (Jan 26, 2011)

ico said:


> No idea why all the reviewers use WinRAR time/benchmark to compare processor performance. Not even properly multithreaded. 7zip benchmark is much much better - gives the right picture.



Yeah, agree 7zip too but did u tried winrar 4 beta's . They are very good in multi-threading...
7zip is very sensitive with systems. Speeds differ in same config... which is not good to consider for Benchmark.. Winrar gives clear picture about processor Speed....

@=[DDS]=

Run Winrar and Press *Alt + B * and wait for sec's to display "Resulting, K/B's"

Also you should stick to 64bit platform in order to use more than 3-4GB....


----------



## -=[DDS]=- (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey thanks
My score is 2695 (Win 7 32-bit,Winrar 3.93)
Might change if i install 64-bit



ico said:


> What do you mean by this?  Which PSU did you buy?



4D SMPS (Power Supply)
4D IS THE MANUFACTURER like Corsair, CoolerMaster, etc
& it is of 500W


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2011)

S_V said:


> 7zip is very sensitive with systems. Speeds differ in same config... which is not good to consider for Benchmark.. Winrar gives clear picture about processor Speed....


Sorry, I completely disagree here.



			
				-=[DDS]=-;1326656 said:
			
		

> 4D SMPS (Power Supply)
> 4D IS THE MANUFACTURER like Corsair, CoolerMaster, etc
> & it is of 500W


How much did it cost? Is it 80 Plus certified?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 27, 2011)

hope 4D isn't a player of "Made in India" PSU market.


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2011)

It might very well be.


----------



## blademast3r (Jan 27, 2011)

The X6 Thuban line of proccys are superfast! And they can be OCd to 4Ghz pretty easily


----------



## desiibond (Jan 27, 2011)

ico said:


> It might very well be.



I think it is. 

@DDS, you better keep a digicam within reach. With that rig, you never know when that PSU will generate fireworks. 

PS: Get that **** away and get a branded 80PLUS certified PSU before your power bills go off the charts.


----------



## S_V (Jan 27, 2011)

-=[DDS]=-;1326656 said:
			
		

> Hey thanks
> My score is 2695 (Win 7 32-bit,Winrar 3.93)
> Might change if i install 64-bit



Thanks for Submitting your result.... Nice

@ico,...

I can't say any more if you don't agree at all...


----------



## -=[DDS]=- (Jan 27, 2011)

ico said:


> How much did it cost? Is it 80 Plus certified?



Actually i dont know the cost, neither do i know if its certified or not.
The dealer gave me  CABINET - TAG SAPPHIRE+4D SMPS @ 4K
so ... i dont know the cost of ONLY smps



Sam.Shab said:


> hope 4D isn't a player of "Made in India" PSU market.



Now i want to buy 2 more Things & need your suggestion on that
_HDD_ - *WDC 1TB BLACK or EXTERNAL {both cost same} @ 4.8k {approx}*
_GPU_ - SAPPHIRE 5670 @ 5k

@ Sam.shab How is the performance of your card ??? SAPPHIRE 5670 ???



S_V said:


> Yeah, agree 7zip too but did u tried winrar 4 beta's . They are very good in multi-threading...
> 7zip is very sensitive with systems. Speeds differ in same config... which is not good to consider for Benchmark.. Winrar gives clear picture about processor Speed....





ico said:


> Sorry, I completely disagree here.





S_V said:


> Thanks for Submitting your result.... Nice
> 
> @ico,...
> 
> I can't say any more if you don't agree at all...



Yeah i Totally agree with ico
7 Zip is Better the WinRaR when utlizing Multiple Scores
Here is the benchmark of 7-ZiP 
*i53.tinypic.com/33e3hi0.jpg


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you should change your PSU before going for a new Graphic card.  Get something like FSP Saga II 500w @ 2k. It would be good for your machine. Strongly recommended as no one here will suggest using a discrete GPU on your current power supply.

HD 5670 is the best bang-for-the-buck card in the budget of 5.2k.


----------



## -=[DDS]=- (Jan 28, 2011)

Can anyone PlS. tell me difference between 64-bit & 32-bit ???
i Know that in 32-bit the data bus is of 32-bit & in 64-bit the data bus is of 64-bit, so which supports m0re data then 32-bit & is much faster.

Any other difference ??

i'VE heard from people that 64-bit has lots disadvantages ass it doesnt have proper application support ??
Many apps doesnt run on 64-bit, is this true ????


----------



## Carbon (Jan 28, 2011)

well, it depends on what applications you are talking about. Some apps which use low-level instructions such as device drivers or anti-virus so not work on 64 bit... rest work fine if not as faster as they run in 32 bit... 

most of the programs are having 64 bit versions.. so i suggest you upgrade your OS... if you want to use all the available ram or add more than 4 gigs of RAM...


----------



## mitraark (Jan 29, 2011)

HD 5670 1 GB is very good 

But are you sure you need the WD Black ? At that price you get 2 TB WD Blue / Seagate.


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2011)

-=[DDS]=-;1326887 said:
			
		

> Can anyone PlS. tell me difference between 64-bit & 32-bit ???
> i Know that in 32-bit the data bus is of 32-bit & in 64-bit the data bus is of 64-bit, so which supports m0re data then 32-bit & is much faster.
> 
> Any other difference ??
> ...


See, just use 64bit Windows. What you have said is completely false.

Both are equally fast but 64bit supports more RAM.

64bit lacks "old" application support. For example, Turbo C++. And do change your PSU before getting a graphic card for the sake of your machine.


----------

